# a skinny chi?



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

:coolwink: I have a question; how do I go about fatting my chi? 
I have 3 Chihuahuas and 1 of them is little shinny than the rest of them.
She has no problem eating and I do not spoil her with treats(and that goes with the other 2)but still she always looks to be on the skinny side. Is it the way her genetics is or what? I have tried everything that I can think of.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Is it a healthy skinny or is she underweight? If you haven't already, you can Google illustrations of dogs that are underweight, healthy, and overweight, and obese.


----------



## jennifer Oaks (Jul 7, 2013)

When I took her the vet, the vet said that she is a healthy and that there is nothing wrong with her. I just wanted a second opinion. Thank you very much for your advice and will look up this information that you have given. I appreciated.


----------

